# Tasmanian Hallertau - For Testing



## MAH (23/3/07)

Hi All

I have some 2006 Tasmanian Hallertau pellets (4.2% AA). There doesn't seem to be much information on the bittering, flavour and aroma qualities of these Tassie hops and I'm keen to get as much feedback on the as possible. Therefore I've got 500gms to give to interested brewers who want to test these hosp and report back to AHB. Only stipulation is I don't want it to be some cheap arse grab for free hops, you have to genuinely have a recipe in mind and are prepared to brew it fairly soon, plus report back. I intend to do a side by side German Pilsner changing only the hops. One batch will use German Hallertau Hersbrucker and the other batch Tassie Hallertau. Once ready to drink I'll get feedback from a local group of brewers so we get more feedback then just my opinion.

I'll be at the Wheatie for Kai's farewell so can hand out the hops then. Anyone else wanting to try the hops will have to pick them up or pay for the postage.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## domonsura (23/3/07)

I'd be up for that, just got my lagering fridge set up finally, so it's into the lagers early for me. I was just about to go looking for some Hallertau Pacific for a batch of whitewash pilsner to do on the Sunday after, so I can split the batch and do a side by side as well if you want for comparison.
I'll be at the Wheaty as well, If there are any available when I get there...........


----------



## T.D. (23/3/07)

I have 100g of this in my freezer. Thinking of brewing a 100% Tassie Hallertau pale ale with it. I hear its a hop that's used quite a bit in James Squire beers...


----------



## MAH (23/3/07)

domonsura said:


> I'd be up for that, just got my lagering fridge set up finally, so it's into the lagers early for me. I was just about to go looking for some Hallertau Pacific for a batch of whitewash pilsner to do on the Sunday after, so I can split the batch and do a side by side as well if you want for comparison.
> I'll be at the Wheaty as well, If there are any available when I get there...........



Hi Wayne

Yep should be some left. Just let me know how much you need?

With Wayne's lot I reckon it will all be gone.

The brewers who have offered to test the hops are:
MAH
Roach
TDA
Batz
Domonsura

I reckon we should get some interesting results from this. 

Cheers
MAH


----------



## domonsura (23/3/07)

MAH said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> Yep should be some left. Just let me know how much you need?
> 
> ...




Will do, however have just discovered that I can't find my sacred little usb stick with my Promash install (and all my recipes) on it....  OH NO!!!!! PANIC PANIC PANIC!!!! I _knew_ that was a bad idea when i did it, I'm shocking for losing little things.
From memory I think it's around 100g for the full batch, so 50g for the split batch ought to do it if there's that much left. 
cheers
Wayne


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/3/07)

Stretching my memory a bit wasn't Tassie Hallertau formerly known as The Van Diemen hop? Boag's were using it as the main hop in their honey porter I think. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Mr Bond (23/3/07)

I've made it in as a late inclusion as well, Whoo Hoooo.

Planning a kolsch or lager(depends on yeast at the time) and a weizen,may just make another 100% wheaty again.


----------



## Batz (29/3/07)

MAH,
I just collected and opened the hops,wonderful aroma ! Really these smell so good,fresh or what?

I am going to do a Schwarzbier with them,copy of the one Tidalpete brought to the cave,brew this Monday.

Thankyou MAH :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## wee stu (30/3/07)

Bugger, getting crook can be annoying. 

Any chance of even 20g MAH - flameout addition needed to a sauvin based Knappstein wannabe copy. Rellies at a wedding in Victoria cleaned me of my last batch, I need to brew some more. Won't be at the Wheaty though, I don't think, in recovery mode.



MAH said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> Yep should be some left. Just let me know how much you need?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kai (30/3/07)

You're not going to be there? Who's going to accost the succulents??


----------



## domonsura (30/3/07)

You just point them out Kai, I'll accost the little buggers.


----------



## Batz (5/4/07)

Well the brewery shown in full swing doing a Swhawarzbier with the Tassie Hallertau.
A bottle your way when ready Mah

Batz


----------



## domonsura (5/4/07)

I'm doing my comparison brews between the tassie hallertau, the german hallertau and the NZ pacific hallertau this weekend, looking forward to it.
Fermenting with the Wyeast Bohemian lager.
(And just ordered myself a new crankenstein CGM-3D as well....all excited now, it won't arrive till next week so doing these crushes with the ole marga, but still feels like christmas.....wonder if it will still feel like christmas when the missus see the card statement? Might be sleeping in the workshop yet...  ) 
Ditto some bottles for Mah when they are ready. Many thanks again for the test sample.
Wayne


----------



## MAH (5/4/07)

Nice to hear that everyone is giving these hops a go.

I made a German Pilsner as a test beer. I mashed 100% Weyermann Pils and then split the wort in half. Half was boiled using 100% German Hallertau Hersbrucker and the other half 100% Tassie Hallertau. The hops were added at 60, 15 and 0 mins. The flame out addition was left to steep for 15mins. Both were pitched with 34/70. Both were bittered to 38 IBUs (with an OG of 1.048).

As the German hops are lower in AA, this meant adding slightly more than the Tassie hops to get the same bittering. Both batches received the equivalent of 1.5gms of hops per litre at 15 mins and again at 0 mins. Other differences are the German hops are plugs and the Tassie hops pellets. Also the German hops are older and have been in my freezer for a while (still fine) and the Tassie hops are the 2006 crop and the foil was opened just before the boil.

I pitched both worts with plenty of yeast using the formulas from Mr Malty, but it has been a very slow ferment (fridge set to 10C). From the gravity samples I've taken, I'm not that impressed with the Tassie Hallertau. They have a quite neutral flavour. This would be OK for a bittering hops but not what I was looking for. However this does have to be taken within the context that it's been a slow ferment and there is still a lot of sweetness, which might be masking the true flavours.

I intend to do a dlind tasting when it's ready. Get a few local brewers around. Give each 3 glasses, 1 galss filled with one of the beers, 2 glasses filled with the other beer. They have to correctly identify which of the 3 glasses is the odd one out. If they get it right it will mean that they can actually detect a difference. If they can detect a difference they get a second round, 1 glass of each and then asked to give it it a score focusing on the bittering, flavour and aroma qualities of the hops.

I'll post the results

Cheers
MAH


----------



## roach (5/4/07)

just did the crush and prepped the water for an early good friday morning double batch of a mongrel cream ale(predom JW vienna with boh pils and flaked maize, bittered to 25IBU and mashed relatively low) - one with the tassie hall the other with german.


----------



## Mr Bond (29/6/07)

Well I've finally decided to do something with these hops 2day.
Grist is doing its thing as I type(mashing that is).
Sort of an APA/Blonde type ale with us56.

Ibu will be 36 from a 60 min addition and a further gram per litre @ 10 min and f/out.

A couple of stubbies will be coming your way in the future MAH.

What was the results of your blind tastings anyways?

Roach how did yours turn out in the end?

Dave


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/6/07)

MAH said:


> Nice to hear that everyone is giving these hops a go.
> 
> I made a German Pilsner as a test beer. I mashed 100% Weyermann Pils and then split the wort in half. Half was boiled using 100% German Hallertau Hersbrucker and the other half 100% Tassie Hallertau. The hops were added at 60, 15 and 0 mins. The flame out addition was left to steep for 15mins. Both were pitched with 34/70. Both were bittered to 38 IBUs (with an OG of 1.048).
> 
> ...


 And the result is? Im looking at using a lot of tassie hops because or the purity of thier crops (enviroment),Any comment is greatfully recieved.Is it harsh ,aromatic etc. I honestly believe we have one of the best pure resourses of malt and hops in Tassie. Dont let the secret out !
Gryphon Brewing


----------



## johnno (29/6/07)

I have used them and am not impressed at all.
Nothing like the real deal.

Not harsh. But like with all the Tasmanian hops I have tried they only seem to be good for bittering.

Flavour and aroma are pretty much non existent.

cheers
johnno


----------



## T.D. (29/6/07)

johnno said:


> I have used them and am not impressed at all.
> Nothing like the real deal.
> 
> Not harsh. But like with all the Tasmanian hops I have tried they only seem to be good for bittering.
> ...



I agree that the Aussie varieties are generally not as "in your face" but I think they do offer some good flavour and aroma. I reckon they need to be considered as varieties in their own right though - they shouldn't be compared to their Euro/US/UK equivalents. Same goes for NZ hops. But I definitely think there is a time and a place for the Aussie-grown varieties as flavour/aroma hops.


----------



## big d (29/6/07)

Im willing to give the new season crop a go but i do agree with johnnos comments.However as an alternative why not blend the real deal with the tassie hops and bulk it up if the taste and aroma appears to be somewhat subduded.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## MAH (2/7/07)

Hi All

I never bothered with the blind tasting as even a VB drinker could tell the difference between the two beers. The German Hallertau was its usual floral flavoursome beer. The Tassie Hallertau lacked any real hop impact apart from bitterness. It gave bugger all flavour and no aroma. The bittering wasn't harsh and was quite nice, but most people don't use Hallertau just for its bittering qualities.

My suggestion would be to continue to use German Hallertau and not to bother with the Tassie version. 

In the past I used Tassie EKG and was equally dissapointed. I haven't given up on Aussie grown hops completely, but I'm pretty close.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/7/07)

Thanks for posting your findings MAH.

It's threads like this that restore my faith in the AHB. :super: 

Good to see just straight out threads of pure homebrewing research. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (2/7/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Thanks for posting your findings MAH.
> 
> It's threads like this that restore my faith in the AHB. :super:
> 
> ...



Ditto  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/7/07)

T.D. said:


> I agree that the Aussie varieties are generally not as "in your face" but I think they do offer some good flavour and aroma. I reckon they need to be considered as varieties in their own right though - they shouldn't be compared to their Euro/US/UK equivalents. Same goes for NZ hops. But I definitely think there is a time and a place for the Aussie-grown varieties as flavour/aroma hops.


Totally agree with you TD you cant compare apples and pears.I have used Tassie hops and think thier ok.You would be surprised at the number of good Micros that are using them.One in particular buys most of the Tassie Cascade hop crop.I have used them in comp beers and have done well.With comments like "typical German hop type aromas".So may be its how you use them.I wouldnt go near ringwood or ringwood plus though. :unsure:A "in your face approach" with hops is not always a good thing stylistically. 
Gryphon Brewing


----------

